# Homemade Serrano Salsa



## abelman (Sep 30, 2008)

I started playing around with making some salsa this past weekend and glad I did.

Since I'm growing a bunch of Serrano's this summer, decided that I would do something with them instead of dehydrating.



I used:

A dozen Serrano's
5 whole garlic cloves
half of a yellow onion
A can of diced tomatoes and the juice
Kosher Salt
Brown Sugar
Apple Cider Vinegar

I blended the whole thing up in a food processor. Very simple and fast. This hits you as a little sweet at first and then the heat kicks in. We used it with chips and dip, on top of crackers along with dip and sliced hard boiled eggs, and with a potato/hash brown concoction. It's Very good.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Pete, that looks excellent! Bet it tastes great too.


----------



## abelman (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Jeanie, I must say I surprised myself on this one. Every once in awhile, you get lucky 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . 

Even the Mrs likes it so this one is a keeper. I'll be vacuum sealing some peppers for the winter to be sure.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 30, 2008)

Pete, with your talent, I'm sure luck had nothing to do with it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Also, thank you for sharing your recipe, I'm definately going to give it try. :)


----------



## coyote (Sep 30, 2008)

hmmm, brown sugar. but then you did say you liked sweet / hot. sounds good.never have done much with the serranos except garnish and eat them. will give it a shot ableman.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 30, 2008)

thankx abel..........i also am growing serrano's..........dehydrated abunch, froze abunch.........used em in my fresh crushed red peppers flakes.........how much heat in the salsa?


----------



## abelman (Sep 30, 2008)

WD,

I leave the seeds and all in the mix, less the steams obviously. This is one of those mixes where as long as you keep eating it, it's not too bad. Once you decide to slow down, the heat creeps up. It's perfect for me. 

I would say it's certainly more heat than a good Jalapeno (2,500 - 5,000) but less than a Thai Dragon (50,000 - 100,000). Don't know if that helps but that's what I grow. Serranos are rated at 15,000 - 30,000 as you know. These were at the higher end as I would say but this is the first year I've grown them.

First I tried it without the brown sugar and it was just bland enough at first taste that I wanted to add something. I realy like a somewhat sweet salsa with a good amount of heat to boot. So...that's what I tried, the brown sugar and cider vinegar.

The heat is enough for me to get the good sweats on the temples when I'd doing the chips and salsa dip. With that, a cold one and a good football game, I'm in heaven.


----------



## walking dude (Sep 30, 2008)

abel............it looks like you used GREEN serrano's?

i don't pick hot peppers till they are red.........


----------



## pitrow (Sep 30, 2008)

sounds and looks excellent! Got me drooling anyway. Now, where'd I put my tortilla chips?


----------



## abelman (Sep 30, 2008)

WD,

My growing season is pretty short. I've been growing peppers long enough and taste testing them. As long as they are left on long enough, I don't find any difference in taste between a mature green pepper and a red pepper. Same thing with my Thai Dragons and Jalapenos. This is the first year for Serrano but I've never seen red ones in the grocery store. They have great heat so I don't worry about the color.

For me, it's better for me to pick a green, mature pepper and then let the plant start a new round of peppers/blooms. I get a much bigger yield that way than only going only red. Of course, my altitude is 5,200 ft and my growing season is mid May through mid to lat October. 

So, I take what Mother Nature gives me.


----------



## morkdach (Sep 30, 2008)

gots lots of serrones tried stuffen em but they are kinda small for that will try this this on for size thanks


----------

